
Pine64’s $199.99 14 inch Pine Pro laptop now available for pre-order - darshansavla
https://androidrookies.com/pine64s-199-99-14-inch-pine-pro-laptop-with-arm-chip-and-manjaro-linux-distro-now-available-for-pre-order/
======
hptester
I'd love to try one.

